# ikuna, ex Wallarah



## mcwee (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello all, I heard from a good source the Ikuna, ex Wallarah built 1986 has been sold for demolition. She is a self discharging bulker and these ships can often have quite long lives due to their specialist nature. Can any member from Southern Australia or NZ confirm this or has anyone seen her lately?
She was in my home port (mackay) a few years ago, I was hoping to see her again to take some more photographs for my model building.
Thanks in advance
Mcwee


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Please Find

Ikuna (ex-Wallarah). IMO 8512073. Bulk carrier. Length 97 m, 2,865 t. Tonga flag. Classification society
Det Norske Veritas. Built in 1986 in Ube (Japan) by Ube Docks. Owned by Inco Ships Pty Ltd
(Australia). Sold for demolition in India.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

McWee there are some photos of her in the SN gallery, if that is any use. She was a neat little ship - remember seeing her in Newcastle when she commenced on the coast.

John T


----------



## mcwee (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wallarah*

Hi trotterdotpom,thanks for that, I sailed on her for about 3 yrs or so late 1999 until mid 2002 when she was sold/flagged out to Tonga and traded further afield. I'm building a model of her and as always have found that the photographs I have and my memory leaves out some small details, looks like I will have to use some modellers licence. at least there won't be anyone who can say "hey that's not correct I saw her last week and etc etc". I know they are just steel objects but the Wallarah will Be special for me at least.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Do a google search with Merchant Ship ikuna, ex Wallarah 
theres alot of good photos of her


----------



## murrayis (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi
The following website confirms she has been scrapped
http://merseyshipping.blogspot.com/2011/05/ship-demolitions-as-of-19th-may-2011.html


----------



## mcwee (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wallarah*

Hi Murray, thanks for the link.
bugger. All good things come to an end i suppose
:-(


----------

